# Newby template questions



## 2020Slingshotaddict (May 29, 2020)

I see a bunch of frame templates you fine gents have shared. Forgive my ignorance but do these print to size then just use whatever thickness and shaping details I desire to the template ? I see some have more points of reference on the templates but again clueless how to use them.

Any help for the newby guys?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Many, maybe most, of the templates print to the correct size if your computer/printer is set to 100 percent scaling.

But this is something you should check with a ruler. If the template does not have dimensions on it, they may be in the text accompanying the template.

It is fairly common for users to scale templates to their prefered size. For example, if you like slingshots with an outside fork width of 3 inches, but the template is 4 inches wide, you can set scaling to 75 percent. (Three - the desired size - divided by four - the actual size - equals the scaling percent - 3/4 or 75 percent.)

Welcome to the adventure!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

They usually are - print at 100% (not fit to page). In some cases they will state measurements.


----------

